# Chicken in Fridge



## njsmoker83 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a whole chicken in my fridge that has been in brine for two days, is the chicken still good?  I looked in our food safety thread and it said whole chicken is only good in fridge for two days then it is bad.  Thanks guys.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

Was there an experation date on the bird when you bought it? If it was kept cold I don't know why it would be bad other than depending on what your brine consists of it may be really salt.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Mar 29, 2010)

I didnt check the date.  I have gallon and half of water, half cup of salt and half cup of sugar.  Ill probably just chuck it and start from scratch.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

Wait a little bit and see what others say on here. I don't see any reason to chuck it as far as a rotten meat standpoint unless its been in the fridge for many days then went into the brine for 2 days. Does it smell at all?


----------



## njsmoker83 (Mar 29, 2010)

No, it looks perfect


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

If it were me I would cook it up. I don't want to give you any bad advice so hopefully we can get someone else to comment on this. I will have to look for the post you are talking about. Why does it say it is only good for two days?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

Is this the link you were looking at? 
http://www.smoking-meat.com/meat-safety.html

I don't see anything about the two days in the fride. I see it says don't defrost on the counter for more than two hours.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 30, 2010)

If it looks & smells good, I'd have no issue in cooking it up.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.stilltasty.com/fooditems/index/16800


----------



## njsmoker83 (Mar 30, 2010)

Im going to take a look tomorrow and see how it is.  If its garbage it only $8.00 not bad


----------



## ralphster (Mar 30, 2010)

njsmoker:

Fresh, raw chicken can be kept in the fridge for up to two days.  Link here: http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/...ocus/index.asp

Scroll past the history/info till you get to "How to handle chicken safely" part.  

BRINED chicken is another matter, as the cure helps prevent spoilage and bacterial growth.  I have personally baked (didn't have a smoker back then) chickens that have been brined for two or three days without problem, but much more than that and food safety becomes an issue.  All this provided it's been in the fridge and submerged in the brine the whole time.

If you pull it from the brine and notice an off smell (it will be noticeable) then you know she's a goner.. If you've got little ones your best bet it to chuck it anyway - better safe that salmonella.

Hope this helps.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Mar 30, 2010)

I took it out before and it smells a little funky so im going to throw it away and buy another.  Its hard to try to use smoker with the weather we are having out here in the North East.  Pooring rain non stop


----------

